# Divot



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all do you all take a divot with every shot? I know that I dont take one with most shots should? I was just thinking about it so I thought that I'd ask.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

with my 5 iron, sometimes my 6, my hybrids and my 3 wood, and deff my driver no I don't, 7 iron on down, yes I almost always do, does that help?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Hi all do you all take a divot with every shot? I know that I dont take one with most shots should? I was just thinking about it so I thought that I'd ask.


Good question; I just played today and if I remember correctly the grass taken varied 6 iron (less) to wedge (more).


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I generally do with my good shots... not necessarily on my bad ones.  Even with my 4W I generally at least damage the grass.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool I thought that you were meant to I do take a divot sometimes with my shorter irons 7 down. But is making a divot a sign of a good shot?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> cool I thought that you were meant to I do take a divot sometimes with my shorter irons 7 down. But is making a divot a sign of a good shot?


It is for me... may not be for the next guy. Some players are pickers, some are diggers. I'm a light digger when I'm swinging well. I don't make a trench, but I do take some turf.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

COol I normally cut some grass on good shots but I dont really dig up much turf. Only sometimes with my shorter irons or wedges but most of the time when I do dig a bit they end up being good shots too just with a higher ball flight.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> COol I normally cut some grass on good shots but I dont really dig up much turf. Only sometimes with my shorter irons or wedges but most of the time when I do dig a bit they end up being good shots too just with a higher ball flight.


I played a fairway today that was hard as cement you couldn't get under the grass. just a short section. The course is in very good shape for this time of year.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm a digger, and a downright excavator when I'm hitting my 8,9, or any wedge. Only club I don't take some turf with is my driver and I've even taken a couple divots with that...with very poor results of course.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> I'm a digger, and a downright excavator when I'm hitting my 8,9, or any wedge. Only club I don't take some turf with is my driver and I've even taken a couple divots with that...with very poor results of course.
> 
> Buck


Huuummm I'm not a lone any more


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes divots with the driver normally end in a bad shot and a sore arm.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes divots with the driver normally end in a bad shot and a sore arm.


not to mention an embarrassed golfer on the first tee with a crowd looking on.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> not to mention an embarrassed golfer on the first tee with a crowd looking on.


Sounds like you've been there before Bob:cheeky4:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I tend to hit down on everything from my 3 wood all the way up to my wedges. What remains of the ground after a wood or hybrid shot might look more like a scuff, but the divots from my iron shots are sold locally as subdivisions.

My local pro is trying to get me to stand a little closer to the ball and swing around myself more, instead of hitting down on the ball as much as I do. As tall as I am, my swing tends to become very upright. It's almost impossible to avoid a divot with my swing, so the idea is to swing on a flatter plane and take a smaller divot. I think he was becoming concerned that so much of his golf course was disappearing every time I played there.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Sounds like you've been there before Bob:cheeky4:


YUP! I HAVE. 

Oh I forgot this:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You might think so, but this is two day old now...keep looking


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

speaking of divots, did anyone catch that little segment on the Golf Channel last night when they were talking about Presidents playing golf? They showed Obama on the range hitting balls, awful swing as he's trying to scoop the ball big time. But on one of his shots he took what I thought was a nice divot, thinking to myself, "hmmm, weird swing but he still got a nice divot". Problem was after his swing and the divot landed, he walked over and picked up his divot (which I thought was cool that the President would know enough to replace), but then he promptly snapped that divot onto his belt. Ended up being his Blackberry and not a divot...:rofl:


Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't see that Buck but thats Funny


----------

